# Bucks work out some centers, including Leonard



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks general manager John Hammond, coach Scott Skiles and the staff got a close look at Zeller, Leonard and Syracuse's Fab Melo in a four-center, two-guard workout Thursday at the Cousins Center.
> 
> Zeller, the senior from North Carolina, is considered a lottery pick and possibly a top 10 selection. Leonard impressed teams at last week's NBA draft combine in Chicago and the sophomore from Illinois also may have moved himself into lottery position.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/159091965.html#!page=1&pageSize=10&sort=newestfirst


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I can just feel Meyers Leonard, not going to be a happy guy on draft night if it happens


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Oh boy.... just what the Milwaukee fan base has been clamoring for... Myers Leonard. He just feels like a Bucks draft pick for some reason.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

:favre:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

That may be the most unintentionally hilarious highlight reel I have ever seen.

My favorite part was where he set a pick... and then later... when he set a pick...


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dornado said:


> Oh boy.... just what the Milwaukee fan base has been clamoring for... Myers Leonard. He just feels like a Bucks draft pick for some reason.


Maybe its because we draft like total assholes


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tyler Zeller would be perfect to run with Ellis and Jennings. Unfortunately, Scott Skiles would not be the right coach for the make-up of that team.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Tyler Zeller would be perfect to run with Ellis and Jennings. Unfortunately, Scott Skiles would not be the right coach for the make-up of that team.


Scott Skiles isnt really good for anyone under the age of 21, and the fact he is a lame duck coach i highly doubt he is going to take the time develop anyone, making this possibility even worse


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, first "highlights" package ive seen of Leonard....he looks like a spud.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Awesome. A gangly center who is capable of dunking, is an average rebounder, and can make basic passes (that I can make). My hope for this team continues to dwindle.


----------

